# Cool technology: TraumaMan



## 104TN (Mar 27, 2009)

From what I digested it's basically meant to simulate a human body right down to breathing and blood flow. Pretty cool.

http://www.simulab.com/home-traumaman-system


----------



## 104TN (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's another one: http://www.medicalsim.org/virgil.htm


----------



## Muppet (Mar 29, 2009)

We (Paramedics in the county) use the Simman. It is a full size simulator that can have  a heartbeat, resps. and B/P. It can close it's throat mimicking an allergic reaction while intubating it. We use it for chest decompressions, I.V.'s and mega codes. We also use it for command recert every year. It can be used instead of going to the E.D. or O.R. if we are short on tubes in the year but we still perfer humans for high fidility training.

F.M.


----------

